# unsafe brakes!



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

I went to a car show this last weekend. It was a small local one with about 40 cars. very quiet and low key. you know the kind where the dj plays suckie music and talks too much and the hamburgers sell for 12 bucks a piece and taste like high school cafateria food.

any way..... I saw two very crazy brake conversions on cars

one was a 68 GTO that had been converted to single piston caliper front disc brakes like what are on 69 and later cars.

Since I am doing my own disc brake conversion I was curious how the perportioning valve and line routing goes so I took a look at how he had routed his. He had none, and also he was using a drum brake master cylinder. I was curious and asked him about the perportioning valve, thinking he had located it out of sight. He told me "you dont need one, they work great. I dont notice anything about the braking that is funny or strange" He also confirmed that his was the origonal drum/drum master cylinder. Funny thing is that he also said that it did not stop well enough and that he was getting ready to go with some aftermarket big brake set up to get better braking.............

Another person had front disc brakes on a 65 chevy short bed step side tuck. It also used the origonal master cylinder and no perportioning valve. Yes the origonal single reservoir master cylinder. 

At the last car show I went to before Covid I was looking at a 67 GTO that had the perportioning valve installed in the front brake part of the brake system. not the rear. Owners explaination was that the front part of the master cylinder does the front brakes and the rear part does the rear part. I looked down on the frame where the Distribution block is and sure enough he had the rest of the lines running normally.

About seven years ago I was looking at a rat rodded 31 Model A ford where the owner had a dual master cylinder with the front line actually cut off, bent over and soldered shut. the rear reservoir went to to the rear braked and all the lines were highly polished copper lines.

Hmm? maybe I am over thinking my conversion.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Most of the conversions now are "point and click", one-stop shopping. There's not really much mystery anymore. It's much cheaper to buy an all inclusive kit, than it is to parcel it all out. As for stupid people at car shows, you'll impress me when you can't find them.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

You would be amazed as what I see for brakes on rat rods,


----------



## 1969 tempest custom s (Sep 9, 2020)

I am going with a non power assisted disc brake set up like what was available on 68 GTO's. But on my 69.

I ask for technical information from vendors. Very specific information. And rather than providing me with that specific information, they try to sell me on a product they have on the shelf. So I think that, and the vague, generic description they have in their catalog can confuse customers. They dont listen to what you are asking, they just try to shove what they are comfortable with down your throat. Salesmanship rather than technical support.

And not to go off on another tangental rant about technical support per se but I have read on another forum where a member selling brake conversion kits very specifically stated that the front reservoir supports the front brakes and the rear resevoir supports the rear brakes. Of course it depends on the master cylinder being used but that was not qualified in his statement. He gave bad advice to his customer in a forum where others read and follow it. When he was called out on these potential mistakes he became very defensive. He never corrected his mis statement or even qualified it. 

so there is the potential for mis information to get out there thru that venue as well.

Not that it excuses the abominations that people cobble together and drive on the streets. really there is no excuse for that.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

1969 tempest custom s said:


> I am going with a non power assisted disc brake set up like what was available on 68 GTO's. But on my 69.
> 
> I ask for technical information from vendors. Very specific information. And rather than providing me with that specific information, they try to sell me on a product they have on the shelf. So I think that, and the vague, generic description they have in their catalog can confuse customers. They dont listen to what you are asking, they just try to shove what they are comfortable with down your throat. Salesmanship rather than technical support.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you know the deal, before you're even out of the gate, so I'm sure you'll do fine.

My 70 vette has manual disks and I'll pit that car against anything with power brakes. 

Like you, I was sold a bill of goods by a few 4 speed conversion companies. I want to convert my car to a manual... These guys are trying to charge me for the air that's inside the hardware bags. There's no longer any effort to make a customer happy.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> Sounds like you know the deal, before you're even out of the gate, so I'm sure you'll do fine.
> 
> My 70 vette has manual disks and I'll pit that car against anything with power brakes.
> 
> Like you, I was sold a bill of goods by a few 4 speed conversion companies. I want to convert my car to a manual... These guys are trying to charge me for the air that's inside the hardware bags. There's no longer any effort to make a customer happy.



I just got a quote from Modern Driveline for an "all inclusive" Tremec TKX 5 speed conversion at $5,800!! Surely there is a cheaper way...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> I just got a quote from Modern Driveline for an "all inclusive" Tremec TKX 5 speed conversion at $5,800!! Surely there is a cheaper way...


SAME HERE BRO! I redid it yesterday... TKX, $3500!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> I just got a quote from Modern Driveline for an "all inclusive" Tremec TKX 5 speed conversion at $5,800!! Surely there is a cheaper way...


If you're serious, PM me


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> If you're serious, PM me


PM sent. Very curious


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Interesting how some folks like to cheap out on brakes....scavenging in bone yards and using parts from a previous project decades old..... I did a front power disc conversion with all new lines for around $500 (with and adjustable proportioning valve) and a TKO 5 speed conversion for under 4 grand including a new clutch....


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

There are always people that confuse the heck out of me. If I did half the things they do I would be burried underneath the old willow tree by now.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

11th Indian said:


> Interesting how some folks like to cheap out on brakes....scavenging in bone yards and using parts from a previous project decades old..... I did a front power disc conversion with all new lines for around $500 (with and adjustable proportioning valve) and a TKO 5 speed conversion for under 4 grand including a new clutch....


Disc brake conversions can be had for $350 now! As for the Tremec conversion, there are so many variables... but if you got it all for $4k, recently, then by all means, post about it!


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

11th Indian said:


> Interesting how some folks like to cheap out on brakes....scavenging in bone yards and using parts from a previous project decades old..... I did a front power disc conversion with all new lines for around $500 (with and adjustable proportioning valve) and a TKO 5 speed conversion for under 4 grand including a new clutch....



Was this a manual to manual or an automatic to manual conversion? Anyhow, I'm interested in how you did it for 4K.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

36 year master technician here.
Just when I think I've seen it all, I go to work the next day and see something totally new.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Damn welcome back Mine have not heard from you in a while! On vacation this week on Tybee Island rented old beach comber bike with coaster brakes talking about blast from the past.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Mine'sa66 said:


> 36 year master technician here.
> Just when I think I've seen it all, I go to work the next day and see something totally new.


Isnt that the truth ....LOL


----------



## chaotic73 (Jan 27, 2021)

Looking to do the front power disk conversion on my 72 Lemans as well, where are you guys purchasing the kits from?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I got mine years ago from “ The Right Stuff’ they are in Ohio their sole business is brakes and conversions for classics. Summit , JEGS others sell their conversion kits. But you can buy from them direct. I have had good customer service from them.


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

ylwgto said:


> Was this a manual to manual or an automatic to manual conversion? Anyhow, I'm interested in how you did it for 4K.


Sorry, just noticed this.. I had a 3 speed manual in my 72. The Tremec TKO 5 speed including the rail shifter, clutch kit, new drive shaft and u-joints and all cables, parts and fluids was less than 4k, there was also free shipping and $250 off sale at the time. I did the install 100% myself.


----------

